# Wireless System



## animesuki (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a friend ask me the other day if they made a completely wireless system. I had no idea if there were any and even if there were are they any good? I looked around and came up empty handed. You guys are smarter then i am so maybe you can help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Wireless for what aspects?

Wireless connectivity for accessing sources from a network? Yes, there are many from most mfgr's.

Wireless surround speakers? Yes, there are many from most mfgr's.

Wireless main speakers and sub? None that I know of but there may be some.

Note: All wireless speakers require a wall plug for power. So the wireless aspect refers to how it gets the sound from the source - not that there are no wires.


----------

